# is FA better off becoming a pay-site?



## rknight (Nov 13, 2009)

as a long-time furry and webmaster..i've been thinking...should FA be a pay-site?

I think so, since aug, lots of artist have left FA due to trolls...pretty soon at this rate there won't be any artist left on FA...

I've ran a website before on Scout.com...( yes it's sports, but still )and i've had many issues with web-trolls.....but ever since our network became a pay-site, the trolls whent a way and membership achorss the network jumped by 90%.

given what happen a few days ago with EdisKrad, if i was the admin of FA...i'll start looking at becoming a pay-site.

What say you....


----------



## Aurali (Nov 13, 2009)

No.


----------



## Ben (Nov 13, 2009)

rknight said:


> given what happen a few days ago with EdisKrad, if i was the admin of FA...i'll start looking at becoming a pay-site.



The trolls went after EdisKrad because he walked up directly to them and said "nyeh nyeh, can't get me". Making FA a paysite would no doubt hurt it drastically.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 13, 2009)

No!

There will only be a fraction of traffic coming from here and making it pay won't stop trolls from paying and doing their work on the site.


----------



## Ben (Nov 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> and making it pay won't stop trolls from paying and doing their work on the site.



Uhhh, I'm pretty sure no troll would pay money just to fuck with someone, unless they're super sad and obsessed with the concept of internet drama to the point where it's incredibly destructive. And even then, it's doubtful.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 13, 2009)

No, no one will want to pay.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 13, 2009)

If Fur Affinity ever decides to become a paysite, I'm totally leaving.

I hear the owner pockets all the cash as it is, buys commissions and cars and hovercrafts and shit. Besides, you think FA could charge for the current site as it is? EL OH EL

I...

Oh wait a minute, what the hell...


----------



## yoshi000 (Nov 13, 2009)

I think Dr. Evil said it best when he said: How about no?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> If Fur Affinity ever decides to become a paysite, I'm totally leaving.
> 
> I hear the owner pockets all the cash as it is, buys commissions and cars and hovercrafts and shit. Besides, you think FA could charge for the current site as it is? EL OH EL
> 
> ...


LOL
Wait you have a hovercraft?!

I wouldn't want it to become a paysite.
What would help the site is if there was a premium account you could buy, nothing would change for normal users but premium users would get features other users wouldn't.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 13, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> LOL
> Wait you have a hovercraft?!
> 
> I wouldn't want it to become a paysite.
> What would help the site is if there was a premium account you could buy, nothing would change for normal users but premium users would get features other users wouldn't.


There is a plan, but paysite won't be it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> There is a plan, but paysite won't be it.








Good to hear you got a plan


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 13, 2009)

I wonder how close the definition of "troll" for those who left is to "people who are not afraid to not give free ass-pats and give actual criticism"?


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2009)

rknight said:


> I think so, since aug, lots of artist have left FA due to trolls...pretty soon at this rate there won't be any artist left on FA...



I'm preeeety sure that won't ever happen.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

Like furries have money, anyway.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 13, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Like furries have money, anyway.



Trust me. They do :_


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 13, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Trust me. They do :_



*chuckles* I don't, well actually I wouldn't waste money for a website...hence why I said no ^^


----------



## Aurali (Nov 13, 2009)

DJ-Moogle said:


> *chuckles* I don't, well actually I wouldn't waste money for a website...hence why I said no ^^



meh... I've been wanting to donate since july


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2009)

DJ-Moogle said:


> *chuckles* I don't, well actually I wouldn't waste money for a website...hence why I said no ^^


I spend all my money on cons and fursuits.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 13, 2009)

It would be nice to donate. After all, I do enjoy having a little circle of friends and artists that I'd find in no other art site ^^


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm just liking the Mod's response: "We have _plans_." I almost expected him to intertwine his fingers menacingly and laugh manniacly in the background.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I hear the owner pockets all the cash as it is, buys commissions and cars and hovercrafts and shit. Besides, you think FA could charge for the current site as it is? EL OH EL
> 
> I...
> 
> Oh wait a minute, what the hell...





Dragoneer said:


> There is a plan, but paysite won't be it.





RageDragon said:


> I'm just liking the Mod's response: "We have _plans_." I almost expected him to intertwine his fingers menacingly and laugh manniacly in the background.


You know I do too


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 13, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> I'm just liking the Mod's response: "We have _plans_." I almost expected him to intertwine his fingers menacingly and laugh manniacly in the background.





CannonFodder said:


> You know I do too


As mentioned previously, there is a prints on demand system coming for FA.  That's part of it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> As mentioned previously, there is a prints on demand system coming for FA.  That's part of it.


Oh, that's pretty smart


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> As mentioned previously, there is a prints on demand system coming for FA.  That's part of it.



As long as there's no dA-esque "print account" bullshit, sweet. 8D

I'd rather have Commission Info up and running though


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 13, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> As mentioned previously, there is a prints on demand system coming for FA.  That's part of it.




Any other changes/ideas?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2009)

One less pedophile on FA, nothing of value was lost. The only thing that bums me out is the fact that the trolls weren't able to inform his present and future employers of his propensity for kiddie diddling :V .


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 13, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> One less pedophile on FA, nothing of value was lost. The only thing that bums me out is the fact that the trolls weren't able to inform his present and future employers of his propensity for kiddie diddling :V .




Wait what? What are you talking about?  :/


----------



## Aurali (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobias_foxfire said:


> Wait what? What are you talking about?  :/



he posted in the wrong thread hun.


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 13, 2009)

Aurali said:


> he posted in the wrong thread hun.




ohhhh k.. Don't call me hun! *fumes*


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2009)

Aurali said:


> he posted in the wrong thread hun.



You don't know who Ediskrad is do you :V ?

OP is bawwwing because Edis deleted all the furry child porn in his account and quit FA when trolls found out his real name. Edis is a teacher you see, and getting fired from his job for being a pedo would greatly reduce his future opportunities to act out his fantasies on real kids :V .


----------



## Aurali (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobias_foxfire said:


> ohhhh k.. Don't call me hun! *fumes*


lol you sound like Arcturus XD



Whitenoise said:


> You don't know who Ediskrad is do you :V ?
> 
> OP is bawwwing because Edis deleted all the furry child porn in his account and quit FA when trolls found out his real name. Edis is a teacher you see, and getting fired from his job for being a pedo would greatly reduce his future opportunities to act out his fantasies on real kids :V .



Whitenoise, look at the thread title. :/


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 13, 2009)

Aurali said:


> lol you sound like Arcturus XD




What? Who is Arcturus? <.< *flicks my ear cutely after a butterfly lands on it* nuhh! go away! *paws at it*


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Whitenoise, look at the thread title. :/



It's totally relevant to the thread. The OP wants to make FA a pay site because trolls drove off his favorite furry kiddie porn baron, while I feel that driving off the trolls would be a bad thing seeing as they've done the site a great service. Therefor I feel that FA should not become a pay site :V .


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 13, 2009)

Aurali said:


> No.



No.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 13, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> It's totally relevant to the thread. The OP wants to make FA a pay site because trolls drove off his favorite furry kiddie porn baron, while I feel that driving off the trolls would be a bad thing seeing as they've done the site a great service. Therefor I feel that FA should not become a pay site :V .



oh derp, I thought you were trying to respond to http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=55799 my bad. XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> It's totally relevant to the thread. The OP wants to make FA a pay site because trolls drove off his favorite furry kiddie porn baron, while I feel that driving off the trolls would be a bad thing seeing as they've done the site a great service. Therefor I feel that FA should not become a pay site :V .


We pretty much spent the entire thread saying FA should not be a paysite, only stated why it shouldn't for different reasons.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, I was going to respond further to the print ideas, but you guys derailed this thread so badly I don't see point.

Nevermind.


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 14, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Wow, I was going to respond further to the print ideas, but you guys derailed this thread so badly I don't see point.
> 
> Nevermind.



Sorry, us 'furries' are so utterly random


----------



## rknight (Nov 14, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> LOL
> Wait you have a hovercraft?!
> 
> I wouldn't want it to become a paysite.
> What would help the site is if there was a premium account you could buy, nothing would change for normal users but premium users would get features other users wouldn't.



That's kind of were I was going with this....a system where normal users could only see new posting only..not set-up a page or post.....but a system where premium users would get all the site features other normal users wouldn't.


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 14, 2009)

rknight said:


> That's kind of were I was going with this....a system where normal users could only see new posting only..not set-up a page or post.....but a system where premium users would get all the site features other normal users wouldn't.




Oh yeah make us feel even more poor and unwanted...


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Wow, I was going to respond further to the print ideas, but you guys derailed this thread so badly I don't see point.
> 
> Nevermind.



I think we're supposed to feel bad now.

\Not that I'm ungrateful or anything


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

Tobias_foxfire said:


> Sorry, us 'furries' are so utterly random


Lemon Curry?




OH Dragoneer, give us more details.
Also I think the print idea FA should atleast make a 10% profit off them.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 14, 2009)

If it becomes a pay site you are going to lose a ton of newcomers. The site will die that way.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 14, 2009)

rknight said:


> That's kind of were I was going with this....a system where normal users could only see new posting only..not set-up a page or post.....but a system where premium users would get all the site features other normal users wouldn't.


That will never happen on FA. Not ever.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

Tobias_foxfire said:


> Oh yeah make us feel even more poor and unwanted...


*dresses up as Simon Cowell*
I'm going to let you finish but Ragedragon had one of the best comments on this thread of all time


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 14, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> That will never happen on FA. Not ever.



Awesome, glad to hear it. I feel horrid enough as it is when I ride the bus >.<


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

Fay V said:


> If it becomes a pay site you are going to lose a ton of newcomers. The site will die that way.





Dragoneer said:


> That will never happen on FA. Not ever.


Yeah I can understand why now......
So tell us more about the new things!
*gives bribery of cookies*


----------



## rknight (Nov 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> It's totally relevant to the thread. The OP wants to make FA a pay site because trolls drove off his favorite furry kiddie porn baron, while I feel that driving off the trolls would be a bad thing seeing as they've done the site a great service. Therefor I feel that FA should not become a pay site :V .



Thank you for making my point...trolls like whitenoise here feel they as tho they run FA...notice how they always say " they've done the site a great service " by running off anyone they don't like...but where dose it stop...

....whice always leads the ? who really runs FA...is the owner or the is it trolls?

it's one thing to run off an artist...but what happens when the next person is a Mod...or even an Admin?


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, because if they go pay and cub porn is illegal, which it is in UK, then the Uk can say it's members are paying for cub porn. Even though cub porn isn't the main purpose of this site it's apart of it. 

If the site charges and allows cub porn then they would suffer even more shit than they will if they just continue to allow the filth to prosper.


----------



## rknight (Nov 14, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Yes, because if they go pay and cub porn is illegal, which it is in UK, then the Uk can say it's members are paying for cub porn. Even though cub porn isn't the main purpose of this site it's apart of it.
> 
> If the site charges and allows cub porn then they would suffer even more shit than they will if they just continue to allow the filth to prosper.



yep...could happen

here where i stand on the cub-art thing....it's the owner's call...his/she site-his/her rules.....don't like it...kick rocks.....it isn't up to anyone eles to say what can or can't be of FA but the one paying the bills.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 14, 2009)

I hate having it mentioned, I feel the fandom is nice and worry-free (since I have my filter up 99% of the time) but then I get informed of all the recent happenings.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 14, 2009)

rknight said:


> yep...could happen
> 
> here where i stand on the cub-art thing....it's the owner's call...his/she site-his/her rules.....don't like it...kick rocks.....it isn't up to anyone eles to say what can or can't be of FA but the one paying the bills.



Yeah it is. Problem is it's illegal in UK. If someone reports UK members who post, fav, or look at this filth then they will face serious jail time simply because when a new law goes into effect the courts *will* make an example of them. 

I may sound like the oogey-boogey man but let's be honest. Something has to be wrong with you on some level to find this crap remotely fap worthy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Yeah it is. Problem is it's illegal in UK. If someone reports UK members who post, fav, or look at this filth then they will face serious jail time simply because when a new law goes into effect the courts *will* make an example of them.


The second I start hearing drama about this(already has started), considering that's it's going to be so huge it'll dwarf macrofurs, I'm going to hide for two months.
Lmamapocalypse


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not fucking paying to use this piece of shit site.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd leave pronto.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'd leave pronto.


Yeah making FA a paysite would kill it


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 14, 2009)

All they can do is ban cub porn. That'll pick up the population really fast. =)


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

I think if you wanted to make it grow very fast making a sister site that is based on social networking that is closely associated with but not necessarily FA it would spur massive growth while opening it up to new methods of advertising and possible product placement by making "stores" and such on said site.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 14, 2009)

Noes, I want FA to be a little community, not a big store with ads and promoting items xD


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 14, 2009)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Noes, I want FA to be a little community, not a big store with ads and promoting items xD




Agreed. FA doesn't need changing it is an enjoyable site. Why fix something that isn't broken?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think if you wanted to make it grow very fast making a sister site that is based on social networking that is closely associated with but not necessarily FA it would spur massive growth while opening it up to new methods of advertising and possible product placement by making "stores" and such on said site.


Oh....... OH SNAP!  "YOU FOUND THE GOLDEN TICKET!"
That just might work!
*highfive*


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Tobias_foxfire said:


> Agreed. FA doesn't need changing it is an enjoyable site. Why fix something that isn't broken?


 not "big ads" silly. they hypothetically could be small and unintrusive alike facebook's  and FA's team does not even have to be the makers, just having more sites promoting each other would also strengthen the community for example FA linking to a online store that works on furry gear, they link to us and the same to a social networking site.


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> not "big ads" silly. they hypothetically could be small and unintrusive alike facebook's




Facebook? You mean that site that has so many security issues? Oh wait, heh FA already has those. Or does it? :/


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Tobias_foxfire said:


> Facebook? You mean that site that has so many security issues? Oh wait, heh FA already has those. Or does it? :/


I am not saying you would have to make it like facebook in any real way. I was giving an example of non-intrusive advertising.


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am not saying you would have to make it like facebook in any real way. I was giving an example of non-intrusive advertising.




meh, I wouldn't know since I don't use facebook, I just heard about some kind of attack or something a little while ago.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 14, 2009)

we have relatively the same type of ads as Facebook, except ours are bigger in size, are animated, and pertain to furry interests...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

DJ-Moogle said:


> we have relatively the same type of ads as Facebook, except ours are bigger in size, are animated, and pertain to furry interests...


Yeah I think the reason why we don't freak out is because it's relevant


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 14, 2009)

not to mention they're easily blocked...anyway is the thread still on topic? ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

DJ-Moogle said:


> not to mention they're easily blocked...anyway is the thread still on topic? ^^


Apparently.... Wait that means I'm not doing my job!






By the power of greyskull
I HAVE THE POWER!


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 14, 2009)

Could be worse for FA. They could be in SL's shoes. http://www.poetv.com/video.php?vid=28398


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 14, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Could be worse for FA. They could be in SL's shoes. http://www.poetv.com/video.php?vid=28398




Agreed. Why even go to SL? I see nothing there that I would like to waste my time/money doing.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 14, 2009)

yoshi000 said:


> I think Dr. Evil said it best when he said: How about no?


Dr. Evil is a smart man when it comes to this subject.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 14, 2009)

"puff" dammmmm thats some good chronic guys" HAC HAC!....FA so could be a paysite....jk  NO!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Could be worse for FA. They could be in SL's shoes. http://www.poetv.com/video.php?vid=28398


True but we are a different sort of site.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 14, 2009)

Smut is smut, though.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Nov 14, 2009)

I normally don't say this but yeah worst idea ever.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 14, 2009)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Noes, I want FA to be a little community, not a big store with ads and promoting items xD


Nor will we ever be that. THe fandom is a small community, and not going to change in that regard. So don't worry about that. 



Tobias_foxfire said:


> Agreed. FA doesn't need changing it is an enjoyable site. Why fix something that isn't broken?


FA doesn't need changing, just fixing and improving. 



Tobias_foxfire said:


> Facebook? You mean that site that has so many security issues? Oh wait, heh FA already has those. Or does it? :/


Security is almost always an issue with any site, and there will ALWAYS be holes of some nature.


----------



## Mazz (Nov 14, 2009)

If they offered new features that you need a subscription for I'd be ok with it. Not take away what we got but made extra features. 

Like, I'd so get an FA sub for $20 a year if I could filter out specific genres. 
--

If they made me pay to use the site period? I guess we'd have to see how addicted I am. Furocity would get an influx of users though if FA went all pay.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

Tobias_foxfire said:


> What? Who is Arcturus?


 
Acturus Mengsk... I think that's how you spelt it...



rknight said:


> as a long-time furry and webmaster..i've been thinking...should FA be a pay-site?
> 
> What say you....


 
no _no* no no NO!!!!*_


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Nov 14, 2009)

NO! A lot of us artists wouldn't be able to stay if FA became a pay site!


----------



## Revamp (Nov 14, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Trust me. They do :_



Ya. If you see someone in a fursuit, that shit (a good quality one) Costs at least $1,000


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

This a retarded idea.  If you think people are leaving now, multiply that by over 9000 for people who would leave if this was a pay site.  People don't want to pay to see dog cocks and what have you, and they'll take their attention somewhere else.  It's bad for the site.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 14, 2009)

Aurali said:


> meh... I've been wanting to donate since july



I donated two times, both were $5 increments. Once in early 2008 I think and one during the server crash of the same year.



The Drunken Ace said:


> I'd leave pronto.



If that ever happend, I would abandon my account and use my alternate account (Furocity) elsewhere until the other site (BT) goes up.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2009)

Given some of the submissions that end up on my screen, I'd say i've already paid.

"Oh, that looks like a nice pict-OH GOD IT HAS A COCK"


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Given some of the submissions that end up on my screen, I'd say i've already paid.
> 
> "Oh, that looks like a nice pict-OH GOD IT HAS A COCK"



I hate how images load top-to-bottom.

Nice
Cute
Cute
Well-drawn
Nice
OH GOD WHAT IS THAT


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd leave, I'm a cheap person and I try to cut expenses on everything, there is another cite like FA now and I'd probably move there if I did have to pay to stay here just to talk with artists, that has got to be the dumbest idea I've ever heard...OP go kill yourself plz


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I'd leave, I'm a cheap person and I try to cut expenses on everything, there is another cite like FA now and I'd probably move there if I did have to pay to stay here just to talk with artists, that has got to be the dumbest idea I've ever heard...OP go kill yourself plz


Yeah I'd leave too, which is probably why they haven't done it.


----------



## Nanakisan (Nov 14, 2009)

sigh... you know FA should just take an approach like LL did with their systems. shut it out to everyone not legally 18 or older in the us. its obvious a good 80% of all trolls are either 14-16 yr olds so why not implement a State ID verification system that shows your age on your id card. if it comes back your under 18 your account is automatically locked to the general tag submissions but we already know the admins can slap that one easily.

Another suggestion would be to automate a detection of faked birth days cause knowing a lot of trolls use the 1/1/80 or somewhere in that region. if a new account sprouts up and places that as their bday then their account receive autolock because its obviously faked.


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> sigh... you know FA should just take an approach like LL did with their systems. shut it out to everyone not legally 18 or older in the us.



That's a GREAT way to show everyone that FA isn't all about porn!



Nanakisan said:


> Another suggestion would be to automate a detection of faked birth days cause knowing a lot of trolls use the 1/1/80 or somewhere in that region. if a new account sprouts up and places that as their bday then their account receive autolock because its obviously faked.



Good god I am so glad you don't run a website.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> If that ever happend, I would abandon my account and use my alternate account (Furocity) elsewhere until the other site (BT) goes up.



Same general plan here. Except I would MAKE a furocity account then. as for BT... I am waiting on it myself. *points at sig*


----------



## Ben (Nov 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Good god I am so glad you don't run a website.



But Aden, surely nobody at all was born on that day! In fact, I bet 1/1/80 didn't even exist, that sly sunuvagun.


----------



## Dass (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow. I am shocked at how bad this idea is.

A lemon could come up with a better idea. I can prove it, look.


			
				Lemon said:
			
		

> ...



Way better than your idea.

Edit; applies to both OP (NOBODY WOULD STAY, DEFEATING THE PURPOSE) and Nanakisan (ADULTIST XENOPHOBIC PRICK)


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> sigh... you know FA should just take an approach like LL did with their systems. shut it out to everyone not legally 18 or older in the us.



FUCK THE REST OF THE PLANET!



> its obvious a good 80% of all trolls are either 14-16 yr olds so why not implement a State ID verification system that shows your age on your id card. if it comes back your under 18 your account is automatically locked to the general tag submissions but we already know the admins can slap that one easily.



This is a great idea, how does the other 90% of the worlds population apply for a US ID?



> Another suggestion would be to automate a detection of faked birth days cause knowing a lot of trolls use the 1/1/80 or somewhere in that region. if a new account sprouts up and places that as their bday then their account receive autolock because its obviously faked.



So your master plan is to ban 1 in every 365 people for for being born on the 1st of january? YEAH THAT'LL TEACH YOU TO BE 29 AND BORN ON NEW YEARS DAY, YOU FAG.


----------



## Morghie (Nov 14, 2009)

Mazz said:


> If they offered new features that you need a subscription for I'd be ok with it. Not take away what we got but made extra features.
> 
> Like, I'd so get an FA sub for $20 a year if I could filter out specific genres.
> --
> ...



I agree with that XD; I mean, I totally have a deviantart subscription, but you don't have to pay to use the initial site. 

It would be fine if FA started doing that. u-u Like if they wanted Extra features, but to use the site in general, no one is going to want to pay. Some people (Like me) do not have that much extra income. 

If FA wants to control trolls and the like, I say they either tighten their security and add extra options.

One feature I like about deviantart now is the fact you can hide comments  If someone says something nasty, you can just hide the comment so no one else can see it and no wars are started. >_>

I'm mainly on deviantart because all my friends are there and I've been there for years. I don't DRAW porn so its not like I have too much to worry about. 

However, FA is the only place I get commissioned. 

Besides the porn- I HAVE seen some REALLY good artists on this site, and if it suddenly became a paysite, well... I really don't have the money. o_o;;

If I must pay, I'm off. >_>


----------



## onewingedweasel (Nov 14, 2009)

man i wanted to hear more about the prints thing....
 what a fabulous idea...


----------



## TDK (Nov 14, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> sigh... you know FA should just take an approach like LL did with their systems. shut it out to everyone not legally 18 or older in the us. its obvious a good 80% of all trolls are either 14-16 yr olds so why not implement a State ID verification system that shows your age on your id card. if it comes back your under 18 your account is automatically locked to the general tag submissions but we already know the admins can slap that one easily.
> 
> Another suggestion would be to automate a detection of faked birth days cause knowing a lot of trolls use the 1/1/80 or somewhere in that region. if a new account sprouts up and places that as their bday then their account receive autolock because its obviously faked.



So much effort just to keep some guys who like to bug people off.

FA becoming a pay site is pretty messed up for all the broke/cheap people (like myself), but if some furries can drop 2k for a fursuit and a good 1k for a convention, then I think they can manage 20 bucks a year to get they fap on.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2009)

It's pretty simple.

You find a picture you want, click a link next to it. FA mails you a box, inside is a frog. If you kiss it, it turns into your prints.


That was physically painful.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 14, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> FA doesn't need changing, just fixing and improving.



This. And yeah, I did try 

Learning Python to go help on ferrox.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Same general plan here. Except I would MAKE a furocity account then. as for BT... I am waiting on it myself. *points at sig*


I'm already on mine


Oh god, it's like an Iphone it can read my mind!


----------



## AstralDescent (Nov 14, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> sigh... you know FA should just take an approach like LL did with their systems. shut it out to everyone not legally 18 or older in the us. its obvious a good 80% of all trolls are either 14-16 yr olds so why not implement a State ID verification system that shows your age on your id card. if it comes back your under 18 your account is automatically locked to the general tag submissions but we already know the admins can slap that one easily.
> 
> Another suggestion would be to automate a detection of faked birth days cause knowing a lot of trolls use the 1/1/80 or somewhere in that region. if a new account sprouts up and places that as their bday then their account receive autolock because its obviously faked.


I'm not going to put any part of my drivers license or state id number on the internet and send it to some guy/girl I don't know over an unsecured connection. Also, blocking 'fake' birthdays is a really dumb idea. People are all ages and I'm pretty sure that there isn't one day where everyone miraculously did not decide to have babies, and that the trolls are using this day. Its not like people just look at the date and decide to hold it in for another 24 hours. 

I think this is really just giving them attention, which is what they want to begin with. if you lock down the site or make it super crappy and restrictive just to get rid of trolls then they did what they set out to do. You could simply try having more moderators or accept people to volunteer as mods for the site to ban trolls more efficiently. Its the only way to do it cause well, in any community some drama is going to happen- that's life, but you need a human, not any form of automated system, to discern between honest misunderstandings/people not getting along and trolling.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 14, 2009)

rknight said:


> I think so, since aug, lots of artist have left FA due to trolls...pretty soon at this rate there won't be any artist left on FA...


You mean there were before?



Trpdwarf said:


> I wonder how close the definition of "troll" for those who left is to "people who are not afraid to not give free ass-pats and give actual criticism"?


As with deviantards, there's really no difference where these people are concerned...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 14, 2009)

Firstly, FurAffinity couldn't institute a pay system for extra features, that would require someone to actually impliment those extra features.  FA is still lacking in certian BASIC features that no one will get around to.

Secondly, wanna keep the trolls away?  Don't spaz on the internet like a child and then freak out on everyone who doesn't tell you your awesome.  If someone tries to troll you then still, just ignore it, they go away if they don't get an entertaining reaction.

Trolls troll stupid furries because stupid furries freak the fuck out and it's hilarious.  The solution is obvious; Learn to remain calm.


----------



## Zadd (Nov 14, 2009)

Well the best thing about Trolls is that you can flame them. Where would the internet be without scapegoats?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Secondly, wanna keep the trolls away?  Don't spaz on the internet like a child and then freak out on everyone who doesn't tell you your awesome.  If someone tries to troll you then still, just ignore it, they go away if they don't get an entertaining reaction.
> 
> Trolls troll stupid furries because stupid furries freak the fuck out and it's hilarious.  The solution is obvious; Learn to remain calm.


+10 internet points


----------



## Shireton (Nov 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I wonder how close the definition of "troll" for those who left is to "people who are not afraid to not give free ass-pats and give actual criticism"?


Pretty damn close, these days :-|


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

Shireton said:


> Pretty damn close, these days :-|


"In my personal zone" close


----------



## cesarin (Nov 15, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> There is a plan, but paysite won't be it.



is it a magical overcraft?










(gordon frohman reference)




RageDragon said:


> All they can do is ban cub porn. That'll pick up the population really fast. =)



I wonder if you have a mental problem or somethig, you're focusing and bringing the same stuff to posts that have nothing to do with it.
wtf


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 15, 2009)

cesarin said:


> I wonder if you have a mental problem or somethig, you're focusing and bringing the same stuff to posts that have nothing to do with it.
> wtf


Odds are he's trying too hard not to be a pedophile, in much the same way a homophobe might try too hard not to be gay by continually making lame gay slurs.


----------



## Jude Prudence (Nov 15, 2009)

rknight said:


> as a long-time furry and webmaster..i've been thinking...should FA be a pay-site?



And how did you come up with this bullshit idea?



rknight said:


> I've ran a website before on Scout.com...( yes it's sports, but still )and i've had many issues with web-trolls.....but ever since our network became a pay-site, the trolls whent a way and membership achorss the network jumped by 90%.



Again, why the fuck did you think this up?



rknight said:


> given what happen a few days ago with *EdisKrad*, if i was the admin of FA...i'll start looking at becoming a pay-site.



You fucking pedophile.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 15, 2009)

If trolls bother you that much, you don't belong on the internet.

Actually, you just don't belong in society, period.
Because people are assholes for their own amusement.
_"BOO HOO."_ It's old news.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 15, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> If trolls bother you that much, you don't belong on the internet.
> 
> Actually, you just don't belong in society, period.
> Because people are assholes for their own amusement.
> _"BOO HOO."_ It's old news.



yes but in real life you are able to sock them in the face if they are an asshole >(


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 15, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> If trolls bother you that much, you don't belong on the internet.
> 
> Actually, you just don't belong in society, period.
> Because people are assholes for their own amusement.
> _"BOO HOO."_ It's old news.


This. And then other people often laugh at the assholes due to a magical little thing called schadenfreude.


----------



## Ben (Nov 15, 2009)

Aurali said:


> yes but in real life you are able to sock them in the face if they are an asshole >(



Do you often punch people in the face, Aurali? How's that work out for you?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 15, 2009)

Ben said:


> Do you often punch people in the face, Aurali? How's that work out for you?



._. That was a joke hun...
I can't hurt someone intentionally...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 15, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I can't hurt someone intentionally...


I can. Who do you want taken out? :3


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 15, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Wow, I was going to respond further to the print ideas, but you guys derailed this thread so badly I don't see point.
> 
> Nevermind.


Lies. You're just saying that so all the attention is on you again.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 15, 2009)

Aurali said:


> yes but in real life you are able to sock them in the face if they are an asshole >(


Lol. Problem with that is I know of plenty of assholes who will IRL troll you, but could also fuck your shit up.

Unless someone is masochistic, I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## cjkrythos (Nov 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Odds are he's trying too hard not to be a pedophile, in much the same way a homophobe might try too hard not to be gay by continually making lame gay slurs.




I dont know, I kinda agree that cub stuff should be banned, but that is kinda a personal opinion and true, this isnt really relevant.  it does kinda attract drama-inducing furries, which attract trolls, and in turn, cut down on legitimate site activity.  Plus I hate the inherint concept of cub art.  Either way, again, its not really that relevent. 

Should this become a paysite?  maybe.  If FA is down on funds, it would be relatively easy for FA members to pay say, a dollar a month or something.  If you submitted so much to the site, you might either get exempt or get a bigger fee depending on how you look at the issue.  it wouldnt be much, but it would help with the costs.

On the other side, there are many artists who are simply *THAT* poor, and couldnt afford anything.  FA does provide a unique place for them to post their art, advertise it, and get a little bit of free publicity.  Yes, Deviant art does the same thing, but deviant art doesnt really specifically advertise to furries, who happen to be the prime customer of most furry artists.  There are exceptions.  Look at mary mouse, who has created cartoon advertisements for some companies who want a "mascot character" to advertise products and such.  

On another note, kinda off topic, I have heard of companies getting on FA and then copying someone's art and using it in advertisements.  Dont know if its real, but I can truly see a large company getting away with such an act considering the leverage they have.

Anyways, off topic.

Personally, I dont think FA should become a paysite.  I like it the way it is, but If it had to become one, I vote that we keep the fees small so that it doesnt look like its trying to earn money off of someone else's art.  There are lots of legal issues involved if you start collecting fees to see someone's art, especially if that person isnt getting a portion of those funds.  If you are only collecting enough to barely cover the website costs, then its an entirely different story.  It looks more like a non-profit operation and might even be able to be considered one.

Still... i vote no on this thought


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

Aurali said:


> yes but in real life you are able to sock them in the face if they are an asshole >(


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL88a0jP6ZE
punching people IRL is fun


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

cjkrythos said:


> I dont know, I kinda agree that cub stuff should be banned, but that is kinda a personal opinion and true, this isnt really relevant.  it does kinda attract drama-inducing furries, which attract trolls, and in turn, cut down on legitimate site activity.
> 
> On another note, kinda off topic, I have heard of companies getting on FA and then copying someone's art and using it in advertisements.  Dont know if its real, but I can truly see a large company getting away with such an act considering the leverage they have.
> 
> ...


Personally on the drama bomb that's about to go off I'd ban cub porn because if not we'll lose ALL of England FA members.
I think there could be a low cost premium membership they could offer, like $1 a month.  Who would complain?
As for companies copying FA's stuff, it has actually happened, how in the world they found FA I don't know.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 15, 2009)

^ I say that we should just ban the UK furs who are too dumb to use proxies in the first place.



cjkrythos said:


> I dont know, I kinda agree that cub stuff should be banned, but that is kinda a personal opinion and true, this isnt really relevant.  it does kinda attract drama-inducing furries, which attract trolls, and in turn, cut down on legitimate site activity.  Plus I hate the inherint concept of cub art.


Personal problem. QQ moar.



> Should this become a paysite?


No.



> If FA is down on funds,


Has FA _ever_ been down on funds?
Let me answer that for you: _No._ The current system of using donations and advertising seems to be working quite well, even if Dragoneer doesn't actually have enough extra dough to buy hovercrafts. (Btw, 'Neer, if you do own one, mind pointing me toward the dealership?)
Maybe when we start getting messages that say "FA is down temporarily due to lack of funds", that argument will even be worth considering. Until then, it's not even a point worth thinking about.



> On the other side, there are many artists who are simply *THAT* poor, and couldnt afford anything.


I.E., most of them.


> (yap yap, blah blah, drivel drivel drivel)
> 
> Still... i vote no on this thought


You did not need a massive tl;dr to say that much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Has FA _ever_ been down on funds?
> Let me answer that for you: _No._ The current system of using donations and advertising seems to be working quite well, even if Dragoneer doesn't actually have enough extra dough to buy hovercrafts. (Btw, 'Neer, if you do own one, mind pointing me toward the dealership?)


Good point, I can't wait to hear more about his plans though.
Also where does dragoneer buy his hovercraft?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 15, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Good point, I can't wait to hear more about his plans though.
> Also where does dragoneer buy his hovercraft?


He hasn't told me yet. Didn't you see the part where I asked? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> He hasn't told me yet. Didn't you see the part where I asked? :V


Do you atleast know where he gets his sharks with lazerbeams?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 15, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you atleast know where he gets his sharks with lazerbeams?


How would _I_ know such a thing?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 15, 2009)

On the topic of FA needing funds:

From what I recall, it does need more donations, it isn't self sufficient. 'neer pulls the rest out of pocket to cover the difference.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

Aurali said:


> On the topic of FA needing funds:
> 
> From what I recall, it does need more donations, it isn't self sufficient. 'neer pulls the rest out of pocket to cover the difference.


That's awesome of him.
I hope he finds ways to get funds for it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> sigh... you know FA should just take an approach like LL did with their systems. shut it out to everyone not legally 18 or older in the us. its obvious a good 80% of all trolls are either 14-16 yr olds so why not implement a State ID verification system that shows your age on your id card. if it comes back your under 18 your account is automatically locked to the general tag submissions but we already know the admins can slap that one easily.
> 
> Another suggestion would be to automate a detection of faked birth days cause knowing a lot of trolls use the 1/1/80 or somewhere in that region. if a new account sprouts up and places that as their bday then their account receive autolock because its obviously faked.



I've got a better idea. Why not just ignore the trolls and or report them?


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've got a better idea. Why not just ignore the trolls and or report them?



Do you not see the flaw in such logic?! It's like pulling teeth to shrug, say "meh" and go about your merry way! NO! The only way to properly deal with trolls, is to get worked up, write long-winded retorts and ITG death threats, whilst tirelessly pestering the admins to do something about them! Jesus fucking Christ, you people and your simple but effective logic just don't get it!!!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Do you not see the flaw in such logic?! It's like pulling teeth to shrug, say "meh" and go about your merry way! NO! The only way to properly deal with trolls, is to get worked up, write long-winded retorts and ITG death threats, whilst tirelessly pestering the admins to do something about them! Jesus fucking Christ, you people and your simple but effective logic just don't get it!!!



All I can say is, lol furries.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> All I can say is, lol furries.



Pretty much.


----------



## Olivitree (Nov 15, 2009)

Blah, no, frankly if it became a pay site, I'd just go back to deviantART, same thing, just less furry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

Olivitree said:


> Blah, no, frankly if it became a pay site, I'd just go back to deviantART, same thing, just less furry.


Yeah considering what's going on I think we're about to lose ALOT of members.
Good thing I use deviantart just as much as FA.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 15, 2009)

It won't become a paysite. If you've not figured out they realized that there was a lot of money in allowing cub porn enthusiasts to buy prints of the porn they are so willing to go to jail for.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> It won't become a paysite. If you've not figured out they realized that there was a lot of money in allowing cub porn enthusiasts to buy prints of the porn they are so willing to go to jail for.



Dude would you fucking lay off it? The only thing you gain to do by pestering everyone with threads, and bringing up snide comments in reference to a certain subject is making the people who decide the outcome choose to decide against your wishes to spite you and people like you.

Seriously. Grow some patience and perhaps a pair in the process. You are acting like a brat 5 year old with a tantrum problem. Stop it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 15, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> It won't become a paysite. If you've not figured out they realized that there was a lot of money in allowing cub porn enthusiasts to buy prints of the porn they are so willing to go to jail for.


Hey, that dead horse you keep beating? Yeah. Still dead. Its condition? Not improving.

And you're an idiot if you think FA in any way profits off of cub/cub art.

I'm not even going to be nice about it anymore -- if you want to discuss on the forums, that's fine, if you want to continue beating the dead horse in every comment you write on the site then and continue to derail things further then I'm just going to let the admins beat on you with banhammers because, frankly, enough is enough.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 15, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Hey, that dead horse you keep beating? Yeah. Still dead. Its condition? Not improving.
> 
> And you're an idiot if you think FA in any way profits off of cub/cub art.
> 
> I'm not even going to be nice about it anymore -- if you want to discuss on the forums, that's fine, if you want to continue beating the dead horse in every comment you write on the site then and continue to derail things further then I'm just going to let the admins beat on you with banhammers because, frankly, enough is enough.


To this I would like to add that cub enthusiasts are much less disgusting than sadistic necrozoophiles.


----------



## vappykid5 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> To this I would like to add that cub enthusiasts are much less disgusting than sadistic necrozoophiles.



This.


----------



## Aden (Nov 15, 2009)

Sure is srs in here


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> Sure is srs in here


The drama got killed dead cold, cuz nobody wants to get banned.
One thing you can say about Dragoneer, he REALLY does dominate!


----------



## Aden (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> One thing you can say about Dragoneer, he REALLY does dominate!



Oh murr


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh murr


I can't believe I left myself open to that on a furry site.


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 16, 2009)

Wait...this whole debate was brought up as an anti-troll thing?
It's simple, people. Ignore them.


----------



## Aden (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I can't believe I left myself open to that on a furry site.



It's okay. Part of the learning experience!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> It's okay. Part of the learning experience!







Yes I know, my sole purpose in life is to take up space and contribute nothing to society, but it's a purpose I'm proud of.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually, the reasonable discussion with Ratte that I had was why I stopped pushing it. Dragoneer's little rant didn't really have anything to do with it. Truth is it made me actually *want* to continue it out of pure spite but like I said Ratte and I had our discussion and I agree with what came out of it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Dragoneer, seeing as you've decided to stick it too the man by hosting furry child porn until the FBI is literally knocking at your door how about giving this some more serious thought :V ?

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42805


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Nov 16, 2009)

If it become a pay-site, I'd be outta here.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 16, 2009)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> If it become a pay-site, I'd be outta here.


And for the 10th time, no, that's not going to happen.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 16, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> And for the 10th time, no, that's not going to happen.


Better add that to your sig so people will remember that better.


----------



## yoshi000 (Nov 16, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Better add that to your sig so people will remember that better.



how about close this damn thing? its going nowhere now.


----------



## Corto (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 16, 2009)

I am closing this thread as it's become redundantly redundant. 

FA is not coming a pay site. There will, however, be additional services in the future that people can get as part of a subscription, but they will not change FA. These additional services will be for additional content (prints on demands*, full web hosting, etc.) and will tie into FA accounts, but the primary Fur Affinity site and services will remain free. There will be no "premium" subscription to get your art seen first, get faster upload/download speeds, get preferential treatment, etc. I do not believe in that, have never believed in that, and I've been saying the same thing for over four years since I've been on staff and it hasn't changed in the past four years, it won't change in the next four.

* FA's Prints on Demand will, eventually, be able to tie into other non-FA sites as well. We'll only offer these services when we can provide them in a way that "does not suck".


----------

